# Hello Everyone! I would like to introduce myself.



## LeonBasin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a Writer and a Researcher. In addition to this I also operate a business called 911Resumewriter.com. I have written two books and hopefully I will write a dozen more.


----------



## Greed (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## WriterDude (Oct 1, 2008)

Greetings


----------



## terrib (Oct 1, 2008)

glad to have you, leon


----------



## Nickie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello to you, Leon, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey there Leon and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you.


----------



## wacker (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello Leon, welcome to our humble forum. Here you will get plenty of help, advice, critique, feedback and most importantly encouragement to help you progress and improve.

Wacker


----------



## LeonBasin (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome


----------



## flashgordon (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome Leon. I visited your blog, looks nice, lots of YouTube videos on there. See you around the forum.


----------



## Trozzo (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to the blogs bud, hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## LeonBasin (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Sen Yama (Oct 2, 2008)

hello


----------



## Shinn (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## LeonBasin (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey both How are you?


----------

